# Unsere Kois :-)



## melemel (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

ich möchte auch hier gern unsere Kois vorstellen. 
Wie haben 7 Kois- 5 Thailänder und seid Dienstag Abend sind 2 Japaner dazu gekommen   Ich hatte im Netz nach einem Händler in unserer Nähe gesucht  und wurde im Netz fündig und es war ganz toll dort. 

Am Samstag werden wir evt. mal nach Hamburg fahren und bei Olaf vorbei gucken wo ich nun schon so viel über seine Kois gelesen habe! 

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden sendet Melanie

PS: Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Ahnung um welche Variatäten es sich bei bei unseren Kois handelt da wir immer nur nach Geschmack aus Aussergewöhnlichkeit auswählen und diese Tiere dann nicht so mit anderen Kois zu vergleichen sind? Würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

bei den Koi-Varietäten bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas überfragt.... 
Aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja das hier http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?p=10706 etwas weiter!?


----------



## olafkoi (2. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie
Erst einmal Wilkommen

Gerne könnt Ihr mich besuchen bitte aber vorher Tel. anmelden bítte   

So und nun zu deiner Frage 

Bild 1 Auf dem 1. Blick ein Gin Matsuba
Bild 3 Gin Rin Ochiba Shigure    ichneidischbin sehr schön !
Bild 4 entweder ein Teegrüner Chagoi oder ein Midorigoi  
Bild 5 wird wohl ein Hi Utsuri 

gruß

Olaf


----------



## melemel (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Olaf, 

vielen Dank für die Benennung unserer Koi-Varianten   
Hab gleich alle als Bild im Weg gesucht, da wir eine Koitafel machen wollen mit all unseren Kois mit deren Alter, jährlicher Größe usw. 

Bei unserem Gin Rin Ochiba Shigure muss ich mittler Weile auch sagen, das mein Freund wirklich gut ausgesucht hat. Im Koibecken beim Händler unter den unzähligen anderen sah er gar nicht so doll aus und ich fragte mich schon warum er keinen anderen nimmt. Doch jetzt bei uns im Teich hebt er sich schon von den anderen ab. Er sieht im Wasser jetzt eher bläulich aus und in der Sonne glänzt er wunderschön silber. 

Wie die letzten Wochen / Monate war es und auch dieses Wochenende bei dem genialen Wetter wichtiger am Teich zu basteln als nach HH zu fahren. Aber wir wollen auf alle Fälle  noch mal bei dir vorbei schauen! 
Ich hab auf deiner Internetseite den Masuya gesehen. Der ist total klasse! Ist das nicht was ganz besonderes? Wird der nicht im alter grün? Ich hab eben schon mal gegoogelt doch leider nichts über Masuya´s gefunden  :cry: Hast du ihn noch? 

Gruß Melanie


----------



## olafkoi (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie
welchen meinst du ?
Hab ca noch 200 kleine bis Mittlere Koi    

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## melemel (5. Sep. 2005)

Ich bin so blöd *rotwerd*! Masuya ist ja der Züchter.  :? 
Ich meine den Doitsu Shiro Utsuri auf der Seite (Link unten)- ganz unten links  Warum ist so ein Koi teurer als ein Showa oder ein Sanke? 

http://www.koi-discount-hamburg.de/Aktuelle_Koi_/Tosai__1_jahrige_/tosai__1_jahrige_.html

Aber Shiro Utsuri sind doch die weiß-schwarzen oder? Bekommt dein Doitsu Shiro Utsuri noch schwarze Flecken? 
Och Mensch, Koi-Varianten-Bestimmung ist schon nicht leicht. Aber ich versuche zu lernen!

Diesen grünlichen Koi, den ich eigentlich meine und den ich auch gern noch irgendwann mal in unserem Teich sehen würde, den schlage ich heute Abend mal nach. 

Und noch eine letzte Frage: Machst du im September noch mal sowas wie einen Tag der offenen Tür oder sowas wie einen Sommerabverkauf vorm Winter? 

Gruß Mel


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

TAG DER OFFENEN TÜR ???

Gute Idee, Melanie   

Dann bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## olafkoi (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie

Unser Sommerfest hatten wir schon die Preisverleihung  8) 

Sommerabverkauf wird es bei mir nicht geben. Koi sind lebende Tiere und keine rabattierbare Lagerware   aber trotzdem haben wir immer günstige Preise. Den Koi den du meinst haben wir noch.
Seine Schwarzen Pattern kommen langsam durch . Zum Preis kann ich dir soviel sagen, es kommt immer auf dem Züchter und dem Potenzial des Koi an. Masuya sind wunderschön als ausgewachsene Tier, und Doitsu sowieso   

Lg 

Olaf


----------

